# Would you buying short stoke air cylinders if it was a good deal?



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been searching on Ebay for air cylinders and notice there are several listings for short stoke (3-4 inch) cylinders. Some listing have multiple items for one price.

Can these short stoke cylinders really be used for anything or skip them and just go for the 6 inch + size stoke cylinders?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My animated Coffin uses a 4 inch stroke

heres a link
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10111&pos=0


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

it would basically take adapting your mechanism to accomandate shorter stroke. if that makes sense


----------

